# Postfix and dual delivery



## dnwk (Dec 11, 2013)

I am running my own server and wish to have a hot backup server. Here is what I plan to do. I'll have two mail servers with identical setup and a SMTP gateway. When mails coming to my SMTP gateway, the Postfix(or any other MTA) will deliver the exact same email to both email servers. Does anyone know how to have Postfix do that?


----------



## NodePacket (Dec 11, 2013)

Maybe this might help you. I remember reading a blog post about this a while pack. A quick google search shows this.

http://pjrlost.blogspot.com/2012/11/smtp-delivery-to-two-mail-servers-via.html


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 11, 2013)

Howdy!

Just letting you know I moved this topic from the previous location (Tutorials and Guides) to this new forum (Questions and Answers)!


----------



## peterw (Dec 12, 2013)

dnwk said:


> I am running my own server and wish to have a hot backup server. Here is what I plan to do. I'll have two mail servers with identical setup and a SMTP gateway. When mails coming to my SMTP gateway, the Postfix(or any other MTA) will deliver the exact same email to both email servers. Does anyone know how to have Postfix do that?


How would the outside world know about both mailservers? Using two MX entries with different priorities?


----------



## NodePacket (Dec 12, 2013)

peterw said:


> How would the outside world know about both mailservers? Using two MX entries with different priorities?


Thats the only way that sounds reasonably possible. I mean they could be set the same, but then other conflicts happen.


----------



## dnwk (Dec 12, 2013)

This is not related to my question. That part I already solved.



peterw said:


> How would the outside world know about both mailservers? Using two MX entries with different priorities?


----------

